# Buyer beware!!!!



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

The guy that ripped me off recently is at it again. Apparently this guy has multiple accounts. He has everything that he ripped me off for relisted on ebay under another account. And also prefers not to use paypal now! Go figure since paypal got me my money back from him.


ricky8113 items - Get great deals on Parts Accessories items on eBay Motors!


Please sticky this for a while so that it doesnt get lost in the threads and someone else gets ripped off.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

? Why does he still have a 100% feedback rating ? :confused

If he tried to rip you off can't you leave some bad feedback to warn others?

I guess that's why he has the multiple accounts. I'm glad you got your $$$ back Orbit Orange, same thing happened to me on another forum from a member/vendor and I was lucky enough to get my $$ back, others were not as fortunate.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep he uses multiple accounts and changes user id's. I reported his items and called eBay.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Write a question on the auction site stating he ripped you off and never shipped, it'll show up for everyone to read. Won't it?


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Write a question on the auction site stating he ripped you off and never shipped, it'll show up for everyone to read. Won't it?


I am pretty sure you have to voluntarily post questions as the seller.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Indecision said:


> I am pretty sure you have to voluntarily post questions as the seller.


That's true. It is up to the seller. When I sell an item I normally post every question asked about it for all other potential buyers to see.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I called ebay and let them know whats going on and that he uses differant account names. When I asked if they wanted to know all of them that I have found they said they didnt need them. Said they would probably start checking his IP address and any accounts related to it. That way even if he is using a differant email for each account, as long as he is using the same computer with each one they can tie the IP's together. I let them know about the paypal dispute I had also that was closed in my favor. So hopefully this little prick gets shutdown.

If you look at his feedback its all as a buyer not as the seller. So he must have just started trying to do this, or this is the first time he has used the latest account as a seller.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is the ebay auction back when I was dealing with him.

1970 pontiac gto endura enduro bumper front - eBay (item 200564242800 end time Jan-17-11 01:03:57 PST)


Differant user name. You can see its the same edura bumper, its just a differant picture of it. In this picture its laying on a ford truck in the latest ebay listing is a totally differant picture. In the newest listing if you look in the right side of the picture you can see the copper colored ford truck setting next to the lemans!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you sure that's the same guy? Anytime I see zero feedback, that is a show stopper.. Even low feedback. I feel good if the seller has 100 or more good sales. Got to watch scammers..


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jetstang said:


> Are you sure that's the same guy? Anytime I see zero feedback, that is a show stopper.. Even low feedback. I feel good if the seller has 100 or more good sales. Got to watch scammers..


It's definitely the same guy. The truck gives it away and the white mark in the center of the bumper, between the openings where the grills go are identical in both photos. Also the white mark above the left (passenger side) inner headlight opening is the same in both photos. 

I really hope they bust this guy. Scammers are one of the lowest forms of life, IMO. :shutme


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

link to the listing and in the right hand corner hit "report listing"
select ebay motors related
detailed reason-listing policy violation
additional info-more than one active listing for same vehicle
brief description- these parts were sold previously and not delivered
if 10 or more people report it they will pull it quickly-- only need 9 more
I buy ALOT of stuff on ebay and have only been burnt once (on a phone but got my $$back) so I am all for rooting out the sleezeballs.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Indecision said:


> I am pretty sure you have to voluntarily post questions as the seller.


:agree Everytime you see one of his bogus auctions just bid $786,000 and that will kill that....... also contact e-bay and tell them what's going on....no one needs this kinda crap!!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree i buy a ton of stuff on E-bay and Craigslist and have been lucky so far, it is one of the things keeping the hobby alive (see latest scores thread) to be able to "swap meet" 24/7. i remember when i had my 69' bird in 81' and totaled the front bumper and radiator support, took me 6 months to find an affordable one in Michigan. Today i would hit search and have my choice of 5. These idiots need to be stomped out as these are our greatest resources these days to get a "deal". I will add with Crusty, 8 more guys needed....:cheers

report submitted for all his open auctions....i suggest others do the same


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That's kind of stupid that e-bay didn't want all his usernames. If he logs on at coffee shops or libraries all over the state, his IP address will constantly be changing. I read an artical that said that hackers can go in manipulate their feedback to make it possitive, and they can also go in a use another users entire profile to scam people with. Ebay can be a good thing, but you have to be really carefull. I personally don't use it much unless I can buy something without using pay-pal. I fricken HATE pay-pal.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I love paypal, it gives the buyer great protection and refunds your money quickly if you get ripped off. I've resolved a few conflicts with them and always won and got my money back.
People will steal your ebay account so they can sell using your positive feedback. Then have you send Western union payment to a PO box, so it can't be traced or refunded..
I use ebay all the time, but have learned through time what to watch for. I actually worked at a Corvette parts house and we only sold on ebay, and sales where over $100K a month. It was a great job, but the boss thought I should work for peanuts, so I quit..


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I am back with paypal. A few years ago I got ripped off by a guy on ebay for almost $500. I Filled a police report and everything they wanted at paypal. Paypal wouldn't give my money back because the seller didn't have enough sales. So they said they didn't have to cover the full price and offered $250. So I went to the bank and they reversed the paypal account. So I got my money back, paypal froze my account. It took another year to get them to reopen it and many heated talks. That guy got 5 people for over $2500. I talked to them all and we sent a letter to paypal about it. They still didn't care. Like I said I am back up with them and all is well, but I rarely buy on ebay because of the trouble with paypal. I really don't want to deal with them again.


----------

